# Malus Darkblade.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Can someone give me all the Darkblade titles in order of publication? I looked at the BL site, and all it has is the omnibus editions, and it doesn't even tell you which novels are included in them. 

I've been meaning to read them for years, and now that they are available for download, I'm gonna jump in some time soon.


----------



## 1Foxman (Jan 30, 2011)

Ive read the series and i thought is was great, if you get them as an omnibus you also get "Blood Prince" which is a prelude short story. The five books are
The Daemon's Curse (May 2005) (omnibus one) 
Bloodstorm (December 2005) (omnibus one) 
Reaper of Souls (July 2006) (omnibus one)
Warpsword (February 2007) (omnibus two) 
Lord of Ruin (September 2007) (omnibus two)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

1Foxman said:


> Ive read the series and i thought is was great, if you get them as an omnibus you also get "Blood Prince" which is a prelude short story. The five books are
> The Daemon's Curse (May 2005) (omnibus one)
> Bloodstorm (December 2005) (omnibus one)
> Reaper of Souls (July 2006) (omnibus one)
> ...


Thanks. I would buy the omnibus editions, but they're too big and obvious to carry into work. My ereader slips just nicely into my trouser pocket, so that's the best option.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah but you'll be paying three times as much for them. Both omnibus editions will cost about £10, while buying each book separately will cost £30. Plus the omnibus has a brief short story at the start, its good.


----------

